# Diseases



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I switched all of my dogs (5) to a raw diet about 2 weeks ago. At the weekend my little Sheltie got sick. He has now spent two days in the vet on a drip. At first we thought he had eaten something he shouldn't have like foil or plastic. But when nothing was found in his stomach the vet said that it was probably from raw food. She advised me never to feed raw as s many dogs get diseases e.g. salmonella from it. However none of my other dogs have been sick, although my collie did vomit once last week. 

I have had to switch them back to dry food and I am so worried that it is my fault that he is sick now. If anything happens to him it will be my fault. I was told when I began feeding raw that dogs can tolerate raw food but then the vet said they can get sick from it just like humans. The food I bought was from a raw food wholesale shop it came pre packaged and frozen. Minced beef with bone and organs.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Has the vet done a blood draw? Why does the vet think it was the food that made your little one sick? 
What symptoms did little one have for you to bring to vet?
Trying not to interrogate, but here in Canada our vets push bad food and don't receive much in the way of nutritional teachings. This kind of leads to mistrust in the food department


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Many of us have fed raw for years with no issues. A lot of dogs have gotten sick and died from eating tainted kibble - I feel that feeding raw is safer because I have more control over the type and quality of food my dogs get. 

I'm not very particular about cleanliness in my house: my kitchen is far from being aseptic, often feed my dogs raw that has gone "off" - I mean, dogs will eat poop and dead birds full of worms given the chance - so a bit of older raw chicken shouldn't be a big deal for them. My GSD is going on six years soon, has been weaned to raw, and thinking back, he was only sick ONE day in his entire life (just a bit off, wasn't interested in playing). I consider raw very safe!

Sorry about your Sheltie, I'm glad he is better. No one can say for sure that is was the raw that made him sick, or perhaps, it is just him that cannot tolerate the raw. Some dogs have sensitive systems and don't take well to changes in their diet. 

Do what you feel comfortable with - perhaps just your Sheltie needs to stay on kibble, or have a more gradual switch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One of my dogs got sick last summer. Blood tests showed he was in kidney failure. The vet immediately blamed the raw diet I feed. I knew better. My vet did some research that evening and then changed her 'opinion', but didn't apologize to me. 
Two days later at MSU my dog was diagnosed with Leptospirosis/thus the reason for the kidney failure. He recovered. I believe the diet I fed aided in his recovery. 
MSU even allowed me to bring up raw food for him....even though they also told me that raw was dangerous, yada yada.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Axel12: * Sorry to hear your dogs are sick  Here is some info you might want to read. 

Raw diets: Do they make you want to BARF? (Proceedings) 

Risks outweigh benefits of raw meat-based diets for pets | Tufts Now

http://www.rbvh.net/pdf/Raw_Meat_Diet.pdf


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Axel13 said:


> I* switched all of my dogs (5) to a raw diet about 2 weeks ago. At the weekend my little Sheltie got sick. He has now spent two days in the vet on a drip.* At first we thought he had eaten something he shouldn't have like foil or plastic. But when nothing was found in his stomach the vet said that it was probably from raw food. She advised me never to feed raw as s many dogs get diseases e.g. salmonella from it. However none of my other dogs have been sick, although my collie did vomit once last week.
> 
> I have had to switch them back to dry food and I am so worried that it is my fault that he is sick now. If anything happens to him it will be my fault. I was told when I began feeding raw that dogs can tolerate raw food but then the vet said they can get sick from it just like humans. *The food I bought was from a raw food wholesale shop it came pre packaged and frozen. Minced beef with bone and organs*.


 
Sick how? Vomiting diarrhea? IV drip for two days would be extreme for raw after only two weeks. Was there a possible co-factor at the time you are overlooking like HW/flea treatment?

Possible your sheltie went into detox mode. This is referred to as herxing. Symptoms present as the body is cleansing itself of harmful elements while it generates new healthy cells. A switch to RAW will do that. How it affects each individual is indicative of toxic the body was...The liver could have been overloaded as this is the major detox organ. 

Shelties are also prone to pancreatitis. The fat content of pre-packaged raw may have been the cause. You can offset that by doing your own prep and adding a d-zyme that contains pancrelipase 

Don't beat yourself up. Your vet should be looking deeper into the health of your dog as to why it had a bad reaction, not blame the reaction on wholesome natural biological food.

Also pre-ground bone/meat tend to get gulped down vs. the chewing req'd to stimulate digestion. There is a reason to give the dog a bone.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> *Axel12: * Sorry to hear your dogs are sick  Here is some info you might want to read.
> 
> Raw diets: Do they make you want to BARF? (Proceedings)
> 
> ...


Here we go again...

Maybe it's time to post some videos and info on what really is in kibble.

I don't do that because I don't want to anger the members here who feed it. Just Google the truth about pet food, and that is all you need to do to find out.

Anyway, it doesn't help the OP to turn this thread into a raw versus kibble discussion.

My guess is that the mix contained too much organ meat for the dog to handle the transition all of a sudden.
Organ meat to be added after the dog has eaten bones and muscle for a while, and then, in small and gradual quantity.

But those of us who feed raw and have dogs who are thriving on it cannot tell you what happened to your sheltie, because we don't know what is in the mix you fed or where the meat and organs were sourced.

My suggestion would be to let her get back to normal, and if you are determined to feed raw again, start with simple chicken leg quarters.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Sunflowers said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> Maybe it's time to post some videos and info on what really is in kibble.
> 
> ...


I agree Sunflower...here we go again trying to shut up anybody who doesn't go along with how wonderful and safe feeding raw meat is 

The OP asked a question and I provided him some info, why should that *"anger"* anyone? It is up to him if he wants to continue feeding raw or not.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I find it ironic that it was the sheltie and collie. There is something else


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Heidigsd said:


> I agree Sunflower...here we go again trying to shut up anybody who doesn't go along with how wonderful and safe feeding raw meat is
> 
> The OP asked a question and I provided him some info, why should that *"anger"* anyone? It is up to him if he wants to continue feeding raw or not.


Where did I try to shut you up?

You have the right to say anything you want. I have the right to point out that I disagree with what you say.

I find it funny that you pop up any time anyone has any sort of problem with raw, and broad blanket condemn this type of feeding.

Maybe we should show up any time anyone has a problem with kibble, and post plenty of articles that slam kibble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My shepherds and my cat both do well on raw. However, we do have one dog that will climb to get into things, including inedibles, and make herself sick to the tune of carpet cleaning bills, $250 vet bill and a missed day of work. Do MOST dogs tolerate raw just fine? Yes. Do many people not make sure it's balanced, which is what HeidiGSD is pointing out? Yes. My vets are fine with it. My vets attribute my one boxer's long life to the dietary changes made to raw. Are their dogs that can't tolerate it? Yes. Has there been high incidence of salmonella and e-coli in kibble. Yeppers. So every has a point on the pros and cons. So lets all move beyond arguing out points on our opinions.

So what do the sheltie's blood work show may be wrong with him? Is it salmonella? Or is there something else wrong, that like Jane's vet, the vet gets stuck on raw diet and doesn't look for the real cause.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I should have posted what Michelle said. LOL.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

There have been people on here that claim to feed raw, but when questioned, turns out that they are not doing it in a balanced way. They may not feed organ meats because raw liver is yucky, or they may not give raw bones because of all the warnings they have heard about giving bones to dogs (cooked bones!!! DON'T give COOKED bones - raw bones are perfectly fine). So yeah, the dogs get sick due to nutritional imbalance, and that is what the vets see a lot of. A dog that have been fed only chicken breast (skinned and deboned) for a year and gets sick. THAT IS NOT FEEDING RAW. 

One vet asked me what Gryffon's raw diet consists of: Hmm, I had to think about it: beef, chicken, turkey, pork, fish, sardines, eggs, liver, spleen, kidney. Those are the basics. 

He was surprised: "Oh! a variety of things! Not just one thing!" 

Shows you how even vets have just about no understanding of what balanced raw is. He probably had people say that they fed raw, and then all the dog ever got was chicken thighs or ground beef.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Many of us have fed raw for years with no issues. A lot of dogs have gotten sick and died from eating tainted kibble - I feel that feeding raw is safer because I have more control over the type and quality of food my dogs get.
> 
> I'm not very particular about cleanliness in my house: my kitchen is far from being aseptic, often feed my dogs raw that has gone "off" - I mean, dogs will eat poop and dead birds full of worms given the chance - so a bit of older raw chicken shouldn't be a big deal for them. My GSD is going on six years soon, has been weaned to raw, and thinking back, he was only sick ONE day in his entire life (just a bit off, wasn't interested in playing). I consider raw very safe!
> 
> ...


I was very particular about keeping the bowls washed and getting the food use within 2 days of defrosting and none of the other dogs were very sick afterwards. I really don't know if the food was to blame. unfortunately he is very unwell has been at the vet for 3 days now  I just hope they find out what is wrong with him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I take it they ran blood tests? How are his BUN/creatinine and phosphorus levels? Does he seem to have an infection? What exactly were you feeding?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Heidigsd said:


> *Axel12: * Sorry to hear your dogs are sick  Here is some info you might want to read.
> 
> Raw diets: Do they make you want to BARF? (Proceedings)
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. I have taken all of my dogs other then my oldest Shepherd of raw and switched them to a vet recommended diet. My oldest dog is doing brilliantly on this diet. He has gone from an old dog with bad arthritis who lays home all day to an old dog who loves his walks and will even chase a ball. However I don't think I will put the other dogs back on this diet.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What does your dog's blood work show? What is the diagnosis? I would be very sure to get a diagnosis because as Jane's example shows vets may very well overlook a serious health issue in lieu of blaming a diet they don't understand. 

I have fed raw to many dogs and cats over the years and never had them get sick. However, several of my dogs and one cat have gotten EXTREMELY sick from feeding kibble.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> What does your dog's blood work show? What is the diagnosis? I would be very sure to get a diagnosis because as Jane's example shows vets may very well overlook a serious health issue in lieu of blaming a diet they don't understand.
> 
> I have fed raw to many dogs and cats over the years and never had them get sick. However, several of my dogs and one cat have gotten EXTREMELY sick from feeding kibble.


There is still n odiagnosis. He has been at the vet now since tuesday. He hasn't eaten or drank anything since monday and has been on an of an iv. He has teriible diarrhea and has been vomiting. I have fed all of my dogs on kibble for the past 20 years and I am going to continue with it now (except my oldest dog he is staying on raw). The vet recommended switching back to kibble.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What did his blood tests show? I would be asking many more questions of your vet and not blame the diet yet. Vets always recommend kibble, and they usually want you to buy their Hills or Purina Rx products. 
Be proactive, pushy and ask for some test results to show the reason why your dog isn't eating or drinking.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was there bloodwork done? How about pancreatitis? Did they check for that? what are his organ functions? kidney? Liver? Do you have the paperwork?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Vets usually will give anti-nausea and diarrhea meds to stop that. Did your vet give any?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

How old is the sheltie?
Have they run blood work, if so what? 
You should ask about pancreatitis Have a cPLI test done

Day three on IV is not indicative of a bad belly from RAW. Do not allow this scare tactic to circumvent getting to the real problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Please ask them for test results.


I would also investigate the premade raw you were feeding, and see what is in it and where they source their meat.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Axel13 said:


> Thank you for this information. I have taken all of my dogs other then my oldest Shepherd of raw and switched them to a vet recommended diet. My oldest dog is doing brilliantly on this diet. He has gone from an old dog with bad arthritis who lays home all day to an old dog who loves his walks and will even chase a ball. However I don't think I will put the other dogs back on this diet.


You're welcome! I hope your dog gets better real soon!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Axel13 said:


> Thank you for this information. I have taken all of my dogs other then my oldest Shepherd of raw and switched them to a vet recommended diet. *My oldest dog is doing brilliantly on this diet. He has gone from an old dog with bad arthritis* who lays home all day to an old dog *who loves his walks and will even chase a ball*. However I don't think I will put the other dogs back on this diet.


 Hmm. Imagine what the RAW diet could do for prevention in younger


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> Hmm. Imagine what the RAW diet could do for prevention in younger


I have now taken my oldest of this diet after speaking with a nutritionist . It has now been proven that the cause of his illness was from his diet. I can't go into details right now as I am to upset not knowing if he will make it or not.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What exactly were you feeding?? It would be beneficial if you shared that, especially if it was a commercially prepared diet.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree something has gone very wrong here. I am very interested to know what part of the raw diet has caused this. ..especially if commercially prepared.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

It was ground beef, liver and other organs and bone pieces.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

bone pieces? What type of bone? Did you research feeding raw before you started feeding it? I don't want to make you feel bad, but please don't blame the diet if you weren't feeding a balanced well thought out plan. I hope your dog recovers...is it a blockage then?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bone pieces? 
Who made this diet?
What was the source of the meat?
There are too many missing pieces of the puzzle to blame a raw diet in general.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, trying to understand, but 2 weeks, even if fed ONLY meat for example would not send your dog to vet with 3 days of iv and conclusion that it was diet. not after only two weeks.

either your dog was already sick or there is a bone shard missed on xrays from the prepped diet.

I tried to give G ground rabbit pre-mix. I was uncomfortable with the shards and picked them out.

I cannot feed chicken leg quarters as he vomits the bone, but does fine on a whole carcass.

Did you keep the pre-made food? checked for recall? called the company?

Something is amiss, what about the blood work? Did you have any done? Can you post...we have all asked about this.

Sorry, truly sorry you are going through this.
What is your dogs symptoms. Without details, the thread is moot point. You came for help. Experienced readers may be able to help. example would be Onyxgirl and her dog getting Lepto. Initially overlooked b/c of RAW fed.

I will make a wish for your dogs recovery on my wishing jar. It works. What is his/her name (doggie)...Please trust we are here for you


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't feed raw so I don't know much about it. I just wanted to say I'm sorry your dog is sick.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

*Axel:* I am really sorry to hear that Simba is so sick and I hope he can pull through this


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

What does it take for people to admit that bacteria from *RAW *meat can and does cause illness 

Now we are telling the OP not to blame the raw diet because obviously it must be his fault...seriously???? 

And of course the veterinarian treating the dog must be incompetent so he should post the test results here so the* "raw feeding experts"* can look at it and do what exactly? :crazy:

Let's try this one more time with an article that everyone should be able to comprehend *"Yes, dogs can get salmonellosis*" 
Yes, dogs can get salmonellosis : Worms and Germs Blog

*Dr. Scott Weese:* Scott Weese | Ontario Veterinary College | University of Guelph


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I personally go back and forth with raw. I would be interested in knowing more in this case. For raw, I always go back to unless I know where it comes from 100 % then it's not any better then what is used in kibble. I feel unless I myself or someone I know very well raised, slaughtered and processed the meat it would work. As a consumer I dont know ditty about where that butcher or farmer got the meat from. I guess it my lack of trust that keeps me from switching to raw. 

I really hope the OP's dog is going to be ok.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about we keep this thread about the dog instead of turning it into a fight about pros and cons of feeding raw based on our opinions (since not a single one of us is a medical professional)? So let's not go to the you're stupid for feeding raw...No, you're stupid for thinking so...routine.

The dog is very sick. We have one vague statement from the OP that it was caused by raw. Nothing more. No diagnosis. Don't know if it's bacterial or pancreatitis. Don't know.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Heidigsd said:


> What does it take for people to admit that bacteria from *RAW *meat can and does cause illness
> 
> Now we are telling the OP not to blame the raw diet because obviously it must be his fault...seriously????
> 
> ...


Not sure where YOUR diagnosis came from but I'm still hoping the OP will come back and help is to understand what went wrong here.

I have gone through this entire thread and don't see the OP stating the dog is sick from bacteria or salmonella.

My breeder has been feeding raw for probably longer than you are old and I doubt that she would continue to feed something that regularly kills her dogs.

How about you stop the ridiculous fear mongering and wait for more information before drawing ANY conclusions...honestly rediculous.

There are risks to feeding both raw and kibble. Feeding raw takes more time and research to do properly. It is up to each owner to research both and decide which is best for their dog.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Not sure where YOUR diagnosis came from but I'm still hoping the OP will come back and help is to understand what went wrong here. Wasn't' meant to be a diagnosis at all 

I have gone through this entire thread and don't see the OP stating the dog is sick from bacteria or salmonella. You're right...I was making a point in general. Salmonella is not the only nasty bacteria in raw meat that can cause illness.

My breeder has been feeding raw for probably longer than you are old and I doubt that she would continue to feed something that regularly kills her dogs. You get your facts from your breeder and I prefer veterinarians like Dr. Weese 

How about you stop the ridiculous fear mongering and wait for more information before drawing ANY conclusions...honestly rediculous. What's ridiculous is people here continuing to deny that nasty bacteria in raw meat can cause illness despite plenty of evidence that it does...*that's ridiculous!* And by they way, presenting "inconvenient facts" about the dangers of feeding raw meat is not fear mongering!

There are risks to feeding both raw and kibble. Feeding raw takes more time and research to do properly. It is up to each owner to research both and decide which is best for their dog. Well, if people come here to research raw feeding they are not getting the real story that's for sure. I have seen plenty of dogs sick from raw meat and all anyone has to do is search this board and they will find plenty more with diarrhea/vomiting. 

People don't seem to be in denial that if kibble is contaminated it can cause illness.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Heidigsd said:


> Not sure where YOUR diagnosis came from but I'm still hoping the OP will come back and help is to understand what went wrong here. Wasn't' meant to be a diagnosis at all
> 
> I have gone through this entire thread and don't see the OP stating the dog is sick from bacteria or salmonella. You're right...I was making a point in general. Salmonella is not the only nasty bacteria in raw meat that can cause illness.
> 
> ...


You still don't get it do you? 

This thread has evolved into a very sick dog of which NONE of us know exactly what is going. You choose to turn it into a scare tactic to instill YOUR beliefs.

Get over yourself and wait for some facts, then you can jump back on your soap box.

P.S. I can post just as many links..perhaps more about the dangers of kibble. I'm not interested in wasting my time with you. Like you, I am entitled to my opinion.

Reread my previous post....I said there are risks to both RAW AND KIBBLE.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

You still don't get it do you? Oh, I get it. 

This thread has evolved into a very sick dog of which NONE of us know exactly what is going. You choose to turn it into a scare tactic to instill YOUR beliefs. Pointing out that "certain" bacteria in raw meat can make a dog ill is not my believe...it's well documented by many well qualified veterinarians 

The OP asked a question, I responded and "as usual" people instantly have an issue when you present anything that is against feeding raw meat. I have been on this board long enough to know how this works. 

Get over yourself and wait for some facts, then you can jump back on your soap box. 

P.S. I can post just as many links..perhaps more about the dangers of kibble. I'm not interested in wasting my time with you. Like you, I am entitled to my opinion. Trust me the feeling is mutual, I have better things to do with my time! 

Post all you want about kibble. The OP asked about feeding raw meat not kibble. I could make the argument that in 19 years of feeding kibble/canned/cooked my dogs never got sick but I wouldn't attack someone if they had a different experience! I had a horrible experience myself many years ago with a holistic vet and raw meat and if I want to post facts about the dangers of feeding raw *"I WILL"* and hopefully prevent another dog from getting sick. Maybe you need to get over yourself! 

Reread my previous post....I said there are risks to both RAW AND KIBBLE. Great...at least we can agree on that!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> bone pieces? What type of bone? Did you research feeding raw before you started feeding it? I don't want to make you feel bad, but please don't blame the diet if you weren't feeding a balanced well thought out plan. I hope your dog recovers...is it a blockage then?


I did months of research before switching. I introduced the diet gradually. I did a test run before buying a bulk of food. 

Thank you. He is my baby and I don't know what I would do without him. No it is not a blockage it is from bacteria however I am waiting on the official diagnosis.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Axel13 said:


> I did months of research before switching. I introduced the diet gradually. I did a test run before buying a bulk of food.
> 
> Thank you. He is my baby and I don't know what I would do without him. No it is not a blockage it is from bacteria however I am waiting on the official diagnosis.


So for now, we don't know the origin or cause. Let's step away from the blame game for now and focus on getting your dog better.

Hugz


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I really hope your little Sheltie will be okay!!:hug:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Heidi is 100% correct, in her opinion.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

GatorBytes said:


> I'm sorry, trying to understand, but 2 weeks, even if fed ONLY meat for example would not send your dog to vet with 3 days of iv and conclusion that it was diet. not after only two weeks.
> 
> either your dog was already sick or there is a bone shard missed on xrays from the prepped diet.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have contacted the company and am waiting on a reply. 

His symptoms are terrible diarhea and vomiting for the past 6 days. Luckily he is donig better today but is still recovering from the operation they did yesterday to check for things that shouldn't be in his stomach (they found nothing). He is very tired from everything his little body has been through

Thank you so much. His name is Simba


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Poor Simba.

I have gone through the same thing with a dog-- exploratory surgery, for nothing.
This is awful. 
Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> How about we keep this thread about the dog instead of turning it into a fight about pros and cons of feeding raw based on our opinions (since not a single one of us is a medical professional)? So let's not go to the you're stupid for feeding raw...No, you're stupid for thinking so...routine.
> 
> The dog is very sick. We have one vague statement from the OP that it was caused by raw. Nothing more. No diagnosis. Don't know if it's bacterial or pancreatitis. Don't know.


Thank you! My initial post stated that Simba had become sick after his diet changed however my other dogs didn't. People don't seem to understand every dog is different and this diet obviously effects dogs differently. 

The only diagnosis so far is that it was caused by something he ate and as he hadn't eaten anything on his walks lately (he has been on lead as there was terrible storms for the past 2 weeks) it is more then likely down to his diet.

I am only going by what my qualified professional vet told me. I never mentioned that I think raw diets are bad I just stated that it had affected my Sheltie in a terrible way. If you saw your dog in the state he was in you might think of changing their diet also but keep your other dogs on their raw diet.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

For anyone who expressed their concern for Simbas health thank you. He is doing better today and was finally aloud home. He has been eating and drinking on his own and has not vomited since yesterday. He still has diarrhea but it is not constant anymore  He is back to the vet on Monday for a check up and then his stitches out the following monday. 

He might go mad when I walk the other dogs without him and it will be hard to keep him and Axel from playing


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am soo very relieved that Simba is recovering. 

I would find a new vet for future problems.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

glad he is feeling better, how scarey, poor little thing I obviously can't say one way or another if your pooch was so ill from diet, however, will say, some dogs do well on raw, others do not. Hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Saphire said:


> I am soo very relieved that Simba is recovering.
> 
> I would find a new vet for future problems.



Why? Sounds like his vet saved his dogs life. Because he thinks it was the RAW diet?? That's insane.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Nothing at all to do with diet, that's a big assumption you just made.

If I go by the OP, you have a surgery looking for bones that did not exist, bacterial infection not yet identified. Not something I would be comfortable with. 

I would want a diagnosis to make sure my other dogs don't follow the same path.

Pretty sure I've already posted that this is not about the blame game but should be about getting this dog well again. 

After almost 7 days I would expect an accurate diagnosis. No diagnosis then no idea how to avoid recurrence but that's just me and my opinion.

For the record....I do not advocate that every dog can eat the same food and I really don't care who prefers raw or kibble. We all do what we think is best, it doesn't mean any of us are right or wrong. It means we all have an opinion.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Poor Simba.
> 
> I have gone through the same thing with a dog-- exploratory surgery, for nothing.
> This is awful.
> Hope he recovers soon.


Thank you!
Fortunately he is doing very well today  not out of the woods yet but a big improvement! Now if only I could get all of the dried in poo out of his beautiful long coat!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I am soo very relieved that Simba is recovering.
> 
> I would find a new vet for future problems.


Thank you!

The vet I use is brilliant and I would not change. I think they may have saved his life!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> glad he is feeling better, how scarey, poor little thing I obviously can't say one way or another if your pooch was so ill from diet, however, will say, some dogs do well on raw, others do not. Hope he makes a full recovery


Thank you  That is exactly what my first post was stating. Clearly he didn't do well on this diet yet my oldest German Shepherd did.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm glad he is doing better. I went through something similar with my golden and it was shortly after a diet change. He was only in the hospital a couple days, but it scared me. His looked like a blockage but they ruled that out and went with inflammation of the pancreas area. Lots of xrays and a barium test ruled out a blockage. They did not want to do surgery unless absolutely needed. So pretty much never got a diagnosis and I didn't care because he was ok


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Glad your boy is doing well. 

People let's keep this on topic and stop the OT bickering.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay he's home! Glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So happy to hear that Simba is home and on the mend. I'm sure he will do much better surrounded by his human and furry family. You must be so relieved!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good to read he's home and recovering. I hope you get some definitive answers on why he was ill. Wow, I bet the surgery was hard on him, especially while he was already weak.


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I'm glad he is doing better. I went through something similar with my golden and it was shortly after a diet change. He was only in the hospital a couple days, but it scared me. His looked like a blockage but they ruled that out and went with inflammation of the pancreas area. Lots of xrays and a barium test ruled out a blockage. They did not want to do surgery unless absolutely needed. So pretty much never got a diagnosis and I didn't care because he was ok


It is so hard when you know that they aren't feeling well isn't it! They xrayed simba 3 times but couldn't see anything. The decision to do the surgery was made to make sure there was no bone shards stuck in the lining of his stomach or tinfoil as I caught him chewing on tinfoil s few days before and it doesnt always show up on xrays.

I'm so glad she was ok even if you never found out what exactly caused it. Hopefully Simba makes a full recovery soon and his hair grows back soon aswell!


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> Good to read he's home and recovering. I hope you get some definitive answers on why he was ill. Wow, I bet the surgery was hard on him, especially while he was already weak.


Thank you. He was through so much this week under anesthetic 4 times. Luckily he is a young, fit and active dog so he managed it very well. He is absolutely exhausted now. A few days sleep and a few weeks rest from agility and hopefully he will be flying again


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Any updates for your pup?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saphire said:


> Any updates for your pup?


He is doing so much better! He is home and happily playing with his German Shepherd brothers and sister. Stitches come out on Monday and hopefully I can get him back to his normal routine next week. It was a bacterial infection but luckily he is making a full recovery


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

That's very good news, I'm happy he is on the mend now.

Did they ever identify what kind of bacterial infection?


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saphire said:


> That's very good news, I'm happy he is on the mend now.
> 
> Did they ever identify what kind of bacterial infection?


I am so glad he is back home and doing so well. He is my baby and I don't know what I would do if something happened to him. I can't remember exactly what the vet said I was to busy hugging and kissing him I can't remember the last time I felt that relieved! He is back in on Monday and hopefully that will be the last time for a while!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Did you keep *the pre-made food? checked for recall? called the company?
> *





Axel13 said:


> Thank you for your reply. *I have contacted the company and am waiting on a reply.
> *
> His symptoms are terrible diarhea and vomiting for the past 6 days. Luckily he is donig better today but is still recovering from the operation they did yesterday to check for things that shouldn't be in his stomach (they found nothing). He is very tired from everything his little body has been through
> 
> Thank you so much. His name is Simba


 A thread was started about RAW premade recall.
Was this the brand you were using?

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/fuds-raw-pet-food-recall/

You may be able to get compensation....IDK?


----------



## hXcBarry (Feb 6, 2015)

Axel. My vet is anti raw food diet as well but I still do it. I'm sure vets are semi biased because I'm sure that's not what they learn in school and that kibble foods in some way sponsor or give deals to vets for the prodoucts they buy. My suggestion. Slowly easy into the diet over the course of a few weeks. Use a probiotic and if you are concerned about diseases and or parasites date and freeze food atleast 3-4 days before feeding it to your dogs.


----------

